
Help us rebuild postgresql in rust, one extension at a time - alexnewman
https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/4mtmq4/help_us_rebuild_postgresql_in_rust_one_extension/
======
Bino
What is the background story of this? The readme doesn't tell...

~~~
alexnewman
Perhaps I should have a better readme, or suggest one. This allows you to
develope postgresql extensions in rust

